

PC makers no longer allowed to pre-install XP on netbooks, starting in October - chris24
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/pc-makers-no-longer-allowed-to-preinstall-windows-xp-on-new-netbooks-as-of-october/6507

======
iamdave
Honestly, I'm fine with this. My first exposure to Windows 7 was actually this
morning, and I was completely blown away by it.

------
jsares
The problem is they come with Windows 7 Started Edition a heavily crippled
version.

